# H2Oi 2.5L Meet



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

*Plan is Dumser's on 49th on Saturday the 28th at 6:00pm, after the mkv gtg.*

I'll start a list of who's going.

1) lessthanalex - Alex - RS Jetta
2) thygreyt - Fred - PG Jetta
3) SocoJoe - Joe - RS Jetta
4) GTA_Canuck - Jordan - CW Rabbit

So what's going on for h2o? Who's going, when are you arriving, when do people wanna get together? I'm a virgin to OCMD so let's get this ball rolling!

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> So what's going on for h2o? Who's going, when are you arriving, when do people wanna get together? I'm a virgin to OCMD so let's get this ball rolling!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


I'm arriving Monday! They had a 2.5 meet an hour or so before the MKV meet last year. Could do something like that again I suppose.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know if I'll arrive Friday or Saturday... By I'll be there

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Mkv meet is Saturday at 5.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

We could cruise the strip after mkv meet and then grab food. If anyone is down for that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> We could cruise the strip after mkv meet and then grab food. If anyone is down for that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


i'm down for everything!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

A 2.5 cruise of the strip would turn heads for sure! lol


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> A 2.5 cruise of the strip would turn heads for sure! lol


Exhaust modifications mandatory?


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

Yay, i'm so excited to see the schedules starting up!


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Exhaust modifications mandatory?


Owning a 2.5 is only mandatory :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

SocoJoe said:


> Owning a 2.5 is only mandatory :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


I guess we can let stock exhaust slide. We should try and find out when the VR/.:R GTG is and cruise after them. :laugh:


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

Not having an exhaust on a 2.5 should be a crime


----------



## cechak13 (Nov 18, 2010)

when is h20?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

cechak13 said:


> when is h20?


Last weekend in September in Ocean City, Maryland. September 28, 29 officially, more days depending on how much of the "extras" you want to attend.


----------



## cechak13 (Nov 18, 2010)

sh!t im there the weekend before. anybody gonna be down there


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

From the h2oi facebook page: "PSA - There is a noise ordinance in OC! Anything over 50ft, you WILL get written up! Please be courteous to ALL in OC!"

Meaning if your car can be heard from further than 50ft its ticket time. We need to be careful.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> From the h2oi facebook page: "PSA - There is a noise ordinance in OC! Anything over 50ft, you WILL get written up! Please be courteous to ALL in OC!"
> 
> Meaning if your car can be heard from further than 50ft its ticket time. We need to be careful.


Alex, I know this is your first visit to OCMD. The noise ordinance is not a big deal this weekend. I fell asleep every night with the lulaby's of VR engines, woke up hearing VR engines. Its really not a big deal once you see how this town transforms. The cops believe it or not are very good with us, but they will pinch you if you are being a jackass. 

Essentially, don't do a burnout and speed like a moron and everyone will be fine. It's the safety of everyone that they are more concerned about. Not the noise so much:thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Alright. Just don't wanna get anyone in doodoo. And I suppose if VRs are doing it we are just as loud. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Just don't speed and we should be good. I got on my car a bunch last year and never got bothered. There is gonna be seriously loud cars there any way

Edit: I had a blown resonator last year and my car was stupid ****ing loud
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll be here for the g2g's. I'm going down tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Remember to wear your seatbelts too, got pulled on Monday for it. No ticket though. Officer said they would have all OC police and 4 other precincts here as well haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------

